# Big als online + Inpost experience so far.



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I ordered something Friday morning. It's Wednesday now and customer service on both ends haven't been great. Big Als claimed it shipped Monday. Inpost parcel locker claims bigals only delivered it to them Tuesday. No updates on tracking/shipping. If the package wasn't so heavy I would have used Canada post. They market it as fast and convenient but in reality it's taking them 3 days to pick up a package in woodbridge (big als) and put it in a box a few blocks away. 

I don't think I'll be buying anything from bigals online until they have local pickup.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Pocky said:


> I ordered something Friday morning. It's Wednesday now and customer service on both ends haven't been great. Big Als claimed it shipped Monday. Inpost parcel locker claims bigals only delivered it to them Tuesday. No updates on tracking/shipping. If the package wasn't so heavy I would have used Canada post. They market it as fast and convenient but in reality it's taking them 3 days to pick up a package in woodbridge (big als) and put it in a box a few blocks away.
> 
> I don't think I'll be buying anything from bigals online until they have local pickup.


That really sucks man. I have used many times and all my packages arrive within 1 business day unless i order on friday. Im sure they will give you a resolution.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

It's pretty annoying, sitting with an empty tank with no substrate. I got plants just floating at the top of the tank.

When your package was ready did they both email AND text you? The reason I ask is because somehow bigals gave them the wrong phone number but they do have the right email address.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Pocky said:


> It's pretty annoying, sitting with an empty tank with no substrate. I got plants just floating at the top of the tank.
> 
> When your package was ready did they both email AND text you? The reason I ask is because somehow bigals gave them the wrong phone number but they do have the right email address.


Never got a text always email with tracking #


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I complained to bigals online and they gave me a $10 store credit. They told me their deal with inpost is new and they're sorry that there are problems.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Pocky said:


> I complained to bigals online and they gave me a $10 store credit. They told me their deal with inpost is new and they're sorry that there are problems.


Must be new. When I ordered canada post for Canada and ups for the use were the only choice .


----------



## BigAls (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Pocky,

It is unfortunate to hear your experience. InPost is a new business and a new shipping option for us here at Big Al's Online Canada. You happened to be the first customer to choose this option outside of our test runs. We have learned from this experience and have improved communication with InPost for all orders going forward. We would like to thank you for the great communication with our CSR representative and understanding.

We hope the discounted pricing on the substrate and the $10 eGift card rectified the issue for the delay. We would hate to lose you as a customer and we are currently working on local pick up at any of our retail stores. This is still in the works but we will keep all our GTAA friends in the loop.

Feel free to get in touch with us directly and it will be our pleasure to answer any questions or concerns.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I'm giving it another chance. I ordered 2 packs of fish food on Monday, shipping via inpost again. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just call your credit card company and cancel the order with them. When the item gets to your door don't accept it.

Then go back on line and order the item with your $10 discount.


----------



## BigAls (Oct 15, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Just call your credit card company and cancel the order with them. When the item gets to your door don't accept it.
> 
> Then go back on line and order the item with your $10 discount.


Hey Alt,

Pocky can call us directly to cancel the order before it ships out without any issues. We are also able to retroactively apply any discounts or gift cards to an existing order.

The $10 eGift card was used on this new order in addition to a 10% discount, so there would be no need to re order it.

We do our best to help out customers to the best of our ability. Our CSR reduced the pricing on the initial order of the substrate for Pocky and he chose to use InPost to avoid the Canada Post Heavy Weight shipping charge as it was 100lbs and more costly to ship. We did what we could to satisfy him before any issues.

We hope this clears up the matter for you Alt, we're happy to assist anyone with any questions or any matter if the issues are brought to our attention.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> Just call your credit card company and cancel the order with them. When the item gets to your door don't accept it.
> 
> Then go back on line and order the item with your $10 discount.


Sheisty  lol...


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Just call your credit card company and cancel the order with them. When the item gets to your door don't accept it.
> 
> Then go back on line and order the item with your $10 discount.


If you are in Canada, this kind of stunt won't work. Our financial institutions follow different rules than those in the USA.

The only way to have a charge like this refuted is to claim that it is fraudulent, that you did not make or authorize the purchase, and that this is not company you have ever or intend to ever order from.

If you were to claim that, then make a purchase for the same item on that website, they are going to know right away that you were not being truthful, and that can be way more costly. It would be committing fraud...

Not to mention that the establishment you are purchasing from is notified of the open investigation and given a chance to present their case. No need to pull something so "shiesty" and get caught with your pants down.


----------



## jeanniebabie (Mar 1, 2015)

Working for a major bank in the cards department for years and you are right Teejay this would end badly for you.......

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BigAls said:


> You happened to be the first customer to choose this option outside of our test runs.


Well damn. First order, goes bad, and the person placing the order is a member here. lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

TEEJAY said:


> If you are in Canada, this kind of stunt won't work. Our financial institutions follow different rules than those in the USA.
> 
> The only way to have a charge like this refuted is to claim that it is fraudulent, that you did not make or authorize the purchase, and that this is not company you have ever or intend to ever order from.
> 
> ...


I've done it on an ebay order and yes it does work. What doesn't work is if you do it 5 times a month. It was my first time and I explained what I was doing and the person helping me understood. I was refunded my amount and there was no hassle.

Also to BA's....I understood what happened.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I've done it on an ebay order and yes it does work. What doesn't work is if you do it 5 times a month. It was my first time and I explained what I was doing and the person helping me understood. I was refunded my amount and there was no hassle.
> 
> Also to BA's....I understood what happened.


Ordering from ebay is not the same; Paypal has their own set of rules/standards and acts as their own financial institution. If you want to abuse and defraud ebay sellers, that is your choice to make, but it serves only to make you look ignorant. Using your credit card directly on a website would fall under the situation I and another member here have outlined.

Don't spout this crap off like you know what you're talking about - someone less educated might read it and take you seriously.


----------



## BigAls (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Alt & TEEJAY,

Let's not get too heated ! There are some valid points from all parties, but the outcome we're trying to achieve is a positive experience for Pocky. Can't we all just get along ?

Also, would love to see Pocky's set-up when it's all said and done!


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry Big Als,

My point [possibly lost in my annoyance] is that it is in poor taste to encourage folks to try and defraud a company.

You sound like you are already doing what you have to in order to correct the situation and keep your customer happy! Good on you for that.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

BigAls said:


> the outcome we're trying to achieve is a positive experience for Pocky.
> [/IMG]


Well said! Good luck to you and your new business partner.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

So I ordered 2 small packs of fish food (100g packs each) on Monday afternoon. Used inpost again and it wasn't ready for pick up until yesterday afternoon. The packing slip inside said Dec 2. So I'm not sure if it's big als that is slow to prepare the shipping or inpost is slow to pack/ship. So just be aware that if you order from bigals expect it to take almost a week.


----------



## BigAls (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey Pocky,

You order was packed and ready for pick up within 24 hours after it was placed. As there still seems to be a delay with their service it is best to choose Canada Post for the time being as a shipping option as orders within Ontario would be delivered within 2 business days and about a week within Canada. 

We are working diligently with InPost to improve the speed of delivery and service. As with any new small start up business there will be a few hiccups initially and pros and cons with services. I'm am sure everything will be running smoothly as the business progresses. 

Feel free to get in touch with us directly if there are questions or concerns.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't really have any more questions or concerns. I just wanted to share my experience. Basically if you want something relatively fast, don't use inpost. Their website claims they aim for next day delivery, but they can take almost a week to deliver a package within the GTA.


----------



## TEEJAY (Jun 10, 2010)

Pocky said:


> I don't really have any more questions or concerns. I just wanted to share my experience. Basically if you want something relatively fast, don't use inpost. Their website claims they aim for next day delivery, but they can take almost a week to deliver a package within the GTA.


Yep, my experience too with inpost.

I will say that it seems to be a cheaper shipping option, and also really useful if you won't be home to receive a package.

So you get what you pay for in the end I suppose.

I am glad to see that more companies (like BA's) are at least trying to provide more shipping options for their customers!


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah, inpost is a lie. It's not next day. 

I suggest anyone buying over $50 that is not considered a heavy item, pick the free shipping from Canada post.


----------

